# Perners' Botanical tour to Guangxi and Fujian in May 14



## JeanLux (Jun 5, 2014)

I had the opportunity to be member of this tour! It was great to get to know Wenqing and Holger Perner, as well as the other participants; en résumé: we were a super-group!

A lot of different stages during these 12 days:

Arrival in Nanning, capital of province Guangxi, first visit with the orchid collection of 2 very sympathetic chinese people; mostly dendros, but also paphs, phals and catts (not in bloom)





dendrobium jenkinsii




paph bellatulum





Continuing our trip via Leye, botanical treasure with esp. Paph hirsutissimum:

meeting along the road trees covered with Cymbidiums, some of them very large specimen with older growths partially bearing seed caps, blooming growths and new spikes:
4 pics of Cymbidium aloifolium




















The Yachang Orchid Natural reserve is a large protected area where no visitors are allowed, except a orchid experts  !

A lot of orchids were mounted on trees by the people in charge of the reserve (esp. dendros), but main species and quite naturally in situ growing were Paph hirsutissimum, and dianthum (not in bloom):
Dendrobium fimbriatum var. oculatum




hirsutissimums










dianthum:




Liparis distans




Bulbophyllum tianguii (?)


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 5, 2014)

Phalaenopsis honghenensis 





some more hirsutissimums:















Oberonia species => cavalieri (syn. O. myosurus)





dendro naturally growing here => D. loddigesii





Luisia teres:





(Coelo and Liparis) => Cymb. lancifolium & Liparis chapaensis:





Pholidota yunnanensis:


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 5, 2014)

Another trip met us to the Longrui Nature Reserve where apart from the frescos on cliff rocks (that were for the largest part unvisible because of refurbishing) we hoped to see paph concolor, and we saw them in fact, high up on the rock! the best tele lenses were of advantage :











They were there!!

Apart from orchids, of course lots of other blooms to be seen in those regions:
Bauhinia blakeana:





*But what finally had a still greater impression on me than orchids were the beauty of the landscapes and the extremely sympathetic normal chinese people*! 

I have some more pics of them to show if you are interested!


Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 5, 2014)

Holger gave us some figures about orchids in Guangxi (acc. to Liu):

108 genera, 188 species of which 16 Paphs:

appletonianum, barbigerum, bellatulum, concolor, delenatii, dianthum, emersonii, hangianum, helenae, henryanum, hirsutissimum, malipoense, micranthum, parishii, purpuratum, villosum


But here still 2 pics of Pholidota chinensis:










Orchids sold as medecine by specialized entities: 
Anoectochilum formosanum / roxburghii




















Dendrobium catenatum (syn. officinale)










or at local markets/stores:
Pholidota cf. yuannanensis




Bulbophyllum spec.




Anoectochilus formosamus





The bulbo tree:










Cymbidium spec. nursery:
ensifolium, goeringii and sunense




Cym. ensifolium





Jean


----------



## couscous74 (Jun 5, 2014)

Fantastic! Great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ZWUM (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow that's great! Must have been incredible to see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labskaus (Jun 5, 2014)

Great photos, thanx for sharing!

I wish I can go on a trip with Holger and Wenqing one day too.

The Coelo in the pic with the Liparis might as well be a Cymbidium, from the pic?


----------



## eggshells (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow. Thanks for sharing this Jean.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I would love to be able to get a bunch of those jewel orchids at a market!!


----------



## Ruth (Jun 5, 2014)

Just terrific!!! Keep them coming.


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Jun 5, 2014)

WOW! That must be a great experience.


----------



## fibre (Jun 5, 2014)

Wonderfull pictures, Jean! Thanks a lot for sharing them here!
I would be interested to see your landscape pictures as well.


----------



## reivilos (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok, here some more:

Some ferns:
Dicranopteris dichotoma











Cymbidium in situ: here ensifolium





As house plant:





Holger Perner and JeanLux:





Wenqing and Holger:






Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 5, 2014)

And here a few 'China' pics!!! I came to really like that countryside and inhabitants within 12 days, and maybe return for one more trip ...  !!!







































































Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 5, 2014)

And a few more (of my +/- 1.400 pics  )































Hope you enjoy!!!


Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 5, 2014)

labskaus said:


> Great photos, thanx for sharing!
> 
> I wish I can go on a trip with Holger and Wenqing one day too.
> 
> The Coelo in the pic with the Liparis *might as well be a Cymbidium*, from the pic?



I suppose you are right Carsten, but with my little knowledge of cymbs, the foliage was not enough Cymb-like!! I shall mail the pic to Holger for verification, and maybe he will jump in here  !!!! Jean


----------



## fibre (Jun 5, 2014)

:clap: Thanks for the additional pics! There are some very well seen scenes among them!


----------



## naoki (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow, amazing. It looks like that you covered lots of different features! Do you happen to know what are the round buildings in the last two photos?


----------



## rangiku (Jun 5, 2014)

Wonderful photos of flora, fauna and people, Jean. One day I hope to go on a trip with Wenqing and Holger. They are such lovely and generous people.


----------



## Justin (Jun 5, 2014)

wow excellent thank you for sharing!


----------



## abax (Jun 5, 2014)

Judging from your photos, you had a wonderful trip with lots of everything
AND orchids. Thank you for taking so much time to post your pictures.
I really enjoyed them!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks all!!!! I used to ask permission before taking those closer-up pics, as I have the permission from Wenqing and Holger to post pics of them!




naoki said:


> Wow, amazing. It looks like that you covered lots of different features! Do you happen to know *what are the round buildings *in the last two photos?



In the province Fujian we visited 2 of these Tulou clusters, very impressive fortified Buildings that I would compare +/- to a castle here in Europe!

==> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fujian_Tulou

Tianluokeng Tulou Cluster is more touristic with small shops inside the buildings selling f.ex. tea and orchid medecine..
Chuxi Tulou Cluster is more museum like with lots of old furniture and explanations about the historical developpment of these communities.

Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 6, 2014)

Awesome Jean. I know the feeling you must have had visiting all those places. How was the food?

I think the Cymbidium with the Liparis are C. lancifolium. Also the Dendrobium a couple pics before possibly is D. formosanum.

Great stuff, please keep posting!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 6, 2014)

Really beautiful! No wonder wife keeps bugging me to go travel!


----------



## Clark (Jun 6, 2014)

Your camera takes incredible images.
Really enjoyed the 'China' pics.
Wouldn't mind seeing more.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 7, 2014)

thank-you for sharing such interesting photos.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 7, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Awesome Jean. I know the feeling you must have had visiting all those places. How was the food?
> 
> I think the Cymbidium with the Liparis are C. lancifolium. Also the Dendrobium a couple pics before possibly is D. formosanum.
> 
> Great stuff, please keep posting!



I enjoyed the food, and learned (+/-) to eat with sticks  !! What was however very unusual was the warm food for breakfast..., and of course no coffee and bread; fortunately you gave me some great advices Tom, so I had my coffee along  !!!! Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 7, 2014)

Some more:







just married:










Youngsters:





No prison, just cosy living:





One more of those beauties:





This used to be a grotto:




















Busy traffic:


























One more couple to come

Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 7, 2014)

Here a last set of pics from our tour:





























































This lovely young lady took amost 30 min to introduce us into teas










preparing for the 'official' shot:






That was it !!!!

(maybe a group photo if ok from other participants)

Jean


----------



## emydura (Jun 7, 2014)

Wonderful Jean. I really enjoyed looking through the photos of your trip. I loved the hirsutissimum photos in particular and many of the landscapes. I am going to have to go there myself one day.


----------



## Secundino (Jun 7, 2014)

Great, thank you so much for the photographs!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 7, 2014)

I injected some adjustments and species names, based on a mail from Holger!

Their next trip is just starting now: good luck, and enjoy the Tour!!!!

Jean


----------



## eaborne (Jun 7, 2014)

Wonderful pictures!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2014)

I love your photos. The Li River and karst formations especially brought me back to 1985 when my husband and I toured China for a month. I have so many good memories from that trip, and they all came rushing back when I saw your photos. Thanks!


----------



## Hera (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your pictures and experiences. I really enjoy seeing candid shots of the locals.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 14, 2014)

With the permission of my co-travelers: here our group (thanks Holger for the pic, you had to run!); missing our japanese friends who had returned to Japan already:






Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey Jean, thanks, this all brings back memories for me. Funny that the Japanese folks were gone already - they just can't stand taking more than a week of vacation at a time - 5 days seems optimal for them :rollhappy:


----------



## Dido (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice set of pic thanks for sharing with us


----------

